# Puppy party



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Went to my friends last night for a BBQ. This is the woman who owns the dog boutique I wrk at on Saturdays.

She has five dogs, and we finally got everyone together. She has a beautiful, huge, fenced back yard, Abbie had such a ball. I can't believe the introduction of all the dogs went so well, within a minute it was like they were all friends.

She has five girl dogs, and they've never really been around a male, let me tell you...Murphy was QUITE the hot commodity lol. 

Some pics:

Lily the Boston terrier


















The Murph, of course










Millie the doxie mix










Stella the frenchie










Pebbles the chi rat terrier mix











"ladies, there's enough of me to go around"










"uh, mom...?"


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

nice party. Murphy, "you da man".


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

Get it, Murph! :thumb:


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Murph is a stud. LOL. He's cute! And the dachshund mix is adorable!


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Its funny in the second to last pic the frenchie and the boston look almost the same.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

He was so scared lol!

He stayed faithful to Tessie


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

The picture of all the ladies checking him out is too cute!


----------

